# My home wi-fi won't load Tumblr.



## edmondhxu (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here, but this looked like the place for networking help.

Recently, I have been unable to load www.tumblr.com or any other parts of the site. I can't reach my dashboard, or blog or anything. When I try to go to the site, I get sent to dlinksearch with search results of tumblr. This issue only occurs with Tumblr and no other site so far. If I try to access tumblr through my mobile phone using a 3G connection instead of my wifi, I can get on no problem. Nobody else I know seems to have this problem, but for the few people I have seen online, they have the issues with their wifi, but no problems connecting over 3G. I don't have any form of parental control installed or active on my network so that doesnt seem to be the problem. I plan on contacting my ISP as well to see if they can help.

I am not sure what else to add, but if this is a problem that has been answered before or if you need more information, please let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try a tracert command and see where it blocks

Start > Programs > Accessories > Command Prompt

type - *tracert* followed by a space, then the domain name.

http://www.mediacollege.com/internet/troubleshooter/traceroute.html

post back the results

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## edmondhxu (Jan 6, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Edmond Xu>tracert tumblr.com

Tracing route to tumblr.com [174.121.194.34]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 7 ms 7 ms 7 ms dstswr2-vlan4.rh.okldnj.cv.net [67.83.248.194]
4 * * * Request timed out.
5 12 ms 10 ms 11 ms 64.15.2.129
6 9 ms 8 ms 13 ms 64.15.1.89
7 10 ms 8 ms 8 ms xe-0-3-1.pr0.nyc20.tbone.rr.com [66.109.9.133]
8 93 ms 22 ms 22 ms 66.109.11.126
9 33 ms 33 ms 33 ms ae1.bbr01.eq01.chi01.networklayer.com [173.192.1
8.132]
10 56 ms 58 ms 57 ms ae20.bbr01.eq01.dal03.networklayer.com [173.192.
18.136]
11 49 ms 94 ms 53 ms po31.dsr02.dllstx3.networklayer.com [173.192.18.
227]
12 52 ms 50 ms 51 ms te4-1.dsr02.dllstx2.networklayer.com [70.87.255.
122]
13 59 ms 57 ms 59 ms te6-1.car12.dllstx6.networklayer.com [70.87.254.
230]
14 48 ms 49 ms 58 ms 22.c2.79ae.static.theplanet.com [174.121.194.34]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Edmond Xu>

*So I woke up this morning, and suddenly it was fixed. It's baffling. But this is the tracert anyways.*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

must have been an issue on the ISP


----------

